# Do I Have a Vintage New Braunfels Smoker?



## Dave2022 (May 15, 2022)

Do I Have a Vintage New Braunfels Smoker?  The person who gave us this smoker has passed away, but was told it was a New Braunfels Smoker.
It's cast iron and very heavy. If it's not a New Braunfels smoker, does anyone have idea what brand it is?
I'm attaching some pics
Thanks for everyone help. Dave and Martha


----------



## JLeonard (May 15, 2022)

No idea on the brand. But, with a little love and some elbow grease that thing looks like it will last you a life time.
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (May 15, 2022)

That's not a new Braunfels smoker but does look very well built. Nice score


----------



## Dave2022 (May 15, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> No idea on the brand. But, with a little love and some elbow grease that thing looks like it will last you a life time.
> Jim


Thanks Jim, we have had it a long time and my brother-in-law gave it to us.


----------



## Dave2022 (May 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> That's not a new Braunfels smoker but does look very well built. Nice score


Thank You for letting me know.


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 16, 2022)

It doesn't appear to be cast iron either.  Looks like steel like most all other smokers.

I've seen one before but can't remember who made them.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 16, 2022)

Did a little research for you. That's a "Smokemaster" smoker. A pretty good quality pit. Company isn't in business anymore for quite a few years. There are refurbished ones all over the web.


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 17, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Did a little research for you. That's a "Smokemaster" smoker. A pretty good quality pit. Company isn't in business anymore for quite a few years. There are refurbished ones all over the web.


Yep, that's the one and they were/are good!


----------



## bigfurmn (May 17, 2022)

Dang that thing look like a tank. Very nice.


----------



## Dave2022 (Jun 6, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Did a little research for you. That's a "Smokemaster" smoker. A pretty good quality pit. Company isn't in business anymore for quite a few years. There are refurbished ones all over the web.


wow, thank You Jake


----------



## Dave2022 (Jun 6, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Dang that thing look like a tank. Very nice.


It's big and heavy.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 6, 2022)

Dave2022 said:


> wow, thank You Jake


No problem bud


----------

